# A BIG Thank You to our Moderators!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sometimes someone will get irked at our Mods because they do something that someone doesn't understand at the time...

I know our Mods have to do a lot of reading...Like All of The Threads!!
They don't really get paid anything, other than a very small pittance for what they have to do!

I'm happy this Forum has the Caliber of Mods it has!
Since we can have children visit us, it's nice for a parent to know, that we have a "Clean" site!

It's my understanding, that there are forums that are horrible...for various reasons...

Our Mods can't respond personally to every post they've moved or deleted something in...
But I have certainly found, that if I send a respectful inquiry...
I will always get an answer!!
This is the first forum I've ever joined, so I wanted and needed to know, what I did wrong or oopsied!

So anyway...Thank You All Mods for what you do here to make this an enjoyable Forum!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Here here - I second that.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Same


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, thanks, Sharon. 



10cats2dogs said:


> They don't really get paid anything, other than a very small pittance for what they have to do!


We don't get paid *at all*. We jump on here when we can. Lisa and I also work full-time. She's her own boss (so she works _more_ than full-time), so during the day, I can only sneak on.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I LUV YOU, MAN! :yellbounce::worship:yellbounce:worship

resized_the-most-interesting-man-in-the-world-meme-generator-i-don-t-usually-say-i-love-you-but-when-i-do-it-s-for-an-amazing-person-like-you-3a2f3d


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to belong to a cooking forum - a COOKING forum, and the language was astonishingly awful. Dropped it.
I used to belong to a political forum - what was I thinking??, it was horrid what people say to you when they are anonymous (which in my opinion equals cowardice). Dropped it.

This is my only active forum. It's clean, it's respectful and it's a pleasure to visit here for advice, guidance and camaraderie. Ditto the thank you's!!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup, I completely agree. Thank you to the mods, you're keeping this place clean and sane and I love to be part of the community. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's right.

We do appreciate the work you do to make this the fun, friendly place that it is. MOD SQUAD!!!!!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Same here, thank you lots! ^_^ i've only ever been on one forum, that was meant for kids!!!, and it was terrible. So many words kids shouldnt see much less say :l

So thank you mods! ^_^ i really love this forum lots

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would like to echo what others have said. 
I love this forum and can't imagine the work that goes into it!
Thank you guys for all you do!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Forum moderators really have a huge responsibilty - and it's entirely on a volunteer basis. marie and doodlebug (is there another moderator?), you do an amazing job.

Well, just to keep you busy, let's see if I can do this:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well...thanks all. Fortunately we have great members who want to keep this a nice place to be.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Moderators! I feel very safe and comfortable in this forum. It is the best!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I used to belong to a cooking forum - a COOKING forum


First read this as a "cookie forum" and was thinking.... mother of god why am I not a member of this? Then I reread it as cooking... was a little disappointed.

Thanks, mods!


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you mods! I'm a brand new member and have to say so far it's an amazing place, so thank you for helping keep it that way.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to add my thanks. The forum reads fine, it's clean, I don't see any spam, and people are nice to each other. 

At the same time there is no going overboard here like "Television without pity" moderators did, where people were banned for mistakes in English punctuation. Here we have just the right amount of moderation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

koshechka said:


> people were banned for mistakes in English punctuation.


But there are times I really want to! Especially when someone writes a wall of text with no paragraphs and no capital letters in pink font! :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff, I seen your post and had to laugh. 

We're lucky because we don't have nobody who use bad grammar.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I would send you all cookies, but I don't know how to bake. I'll just say thanks for all you do and sorry for all of the mistakes I've made in the past.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> I hate Grammar Nazis.
> 
> And the English.


and breedists
and people who say you shouldn't have guns


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I shoot them. Problem solved.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

my kinda thinkin, marie!!! <thumbs up>


----------

